# Stupid Busch!



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

That Idiot!

Even DW said he was stupid!


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

Both him and Hamlin are idiots! 
Joe Gibbs Racing is nothing but Idiots! 
Need both of their smart mouth baby faces beaten!


----------



## blessedchevy (May 3, 2008)

First of all Hamlin should be in Big trouble for the park on the track to cause the caution! Second that stupid jerk (Busch) wreck the should be winner of the race Jr. Junior should beat the devil out of him, even if he gets in trouble with Nascar.
All race long Busch has run the bottom, that lap he goes high, and his wheels turn to the right? Come on give me a break! He is a cocky stupid jerk!


----------



## blessedchevy (May 3, 2008)

All race long Busch has run the bottom, that lap he goes high, and his wheels turn to the right? Come on give me a break! He is a cocky stupid jerk!  
I am sick of DW and Larry Mac making excuses for them idiots also!


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

Bowyer wins! 
Chevy wins!
Congrats Clint!


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

One more thing ya'll Busch supporters can call me a whinner or whatever you want, but that was a sorry, cheap, stupid move by Busch! Plain and Simple!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (May 3, 2008)

Busch Sucks!!!!!!! Im Tired Of His Crap He Needs To Be Fined To The Extreme!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## earlyrain (May 3, 2008)

Fans should riot and "really" close Busch's eyes!
And no, it wasn't a racing deal! As pointed out Busch runs the bottom all night, till that lap?
Busch=Idiot!


----------



## guns (May 3, 2008)

Needs a beating and a to be punished!


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2008)

Hamlin new what he was doing....and so did Nascar


----------



## blessedchevy (May 3, 2008)

Busch says that Jr. comes down on him? He is a Liar as well!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (May 3, 2008)

He did come down on him.  Earnhardt is joining the ranks of Kyle Petty.  I am so glad he got wrecked it made my night.


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

"Fair or Not, he is going to need extra security" says Jr.
Hope he BUST Busch's mouth and gives Hamlin a few licks as well, for just being PLAIN STUPID! (Park on the track move)


----------



## bilgerat (May 3, 2008)

Bush = no talant, no driving ,IDIOT!!!
Jr should kick his tail and break that parrot beak nose of his!!!


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> He did come down on him.  Earnhardt is joining the ranks of Kyle Petty.  I am so glad he got wrecked it made my night.



Are you DW, or just Blind? How is it Busch runs the bottom ALL night, till that lap? Humm

Really, I don't get how you can't see that Joe Gibbs Racing was messed up tonight, they more or less cheated!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (May 3, 2008)

For a guy who you claim has no talent he has at least won a race in the last two yrs.  Better than your boy!!!


----------



## drawdown (May 3, 2008)

Man thats "Racin Boys"


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2008)

it was Racing.....and that is what happens when you push to hard
I hate it.....I'm a big HMS fan and really wanted Earnhardt to win


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (May 3, 2008)

I am not a Bush fan, but Jr is just as much at fault as Bush.  

Bush just did what Jr's Daddy would have done.  Took him out.


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2008)

did yall see that #24 come back...that was one heck of a recovery


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

Busch is no where NEAR the class or the driver, Dale Earnhardt Sr. was at ANY age!


----------



## SuperSport (May 3, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> For a guy who you claim has no talent he has at least won a race in the last two yrs.  Better than your boy!!!



Do you REALLY want to compare stats? Really do you want to? 

Wins=Jr.
Poles=Jr.
Top 5=Jr.
Top 10=Jr.
Money Earned=Jr.
Most Fans=Jr.

What else you need here?


----------



## trailbuilder (May 4, 2008)

*Stats*

Not A Bush Fan But Look At Stats For Bush And Jr. His First Years  In Nascar  Bush Has More Top 10s Top5s And Wins  In His First Years  He Is Only 21 Or 22.


----------



## waterdogs (May 4, 2008)

If you aint rubbin, you aint racing. I call it close racing, If you looked at Kyle's car all night , he had smoke on the right tires all night. He could not get grip on the low side or high side. Hey Jr. go to you bar in NC and cry us another sad song in your beer. You would be nowhere if it was not for your daddy.


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2008)

All that is in here are a bunch of DW's!


----------



## blessedchevy (May 4, 2008)

Jr. Never cried! 
Where was he crying? Because he said Busch needs extra security? It just shows Jr. is a Real man unlike those baby faced punks!


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

My, My such wimpering and carrying on??


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (May 4, 2008)

That would be a battle of some real goliath's.  Busch vs Jr.  Talk about a real thriller.  I am not a fan of anyone in particular but you Jr fans are as delusional as South Carolina football fans.  Your driver does make mistakes, he whines just as bad as they all do and he has not won a race TWO years.  Busch clearly had postition on him.  Get over it, there's always next week for someone else to screw up would should of been a perfect season for the chosen one.


----------



## blessedchevy (May 4, 2008)

If your driver just got wrecked by an COMPLETE IDIOT you would be mad to there TC!
That is if you are a TRUE fan!


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> All that is in here are a bunch of DW's!



I thought DW said he was stupid?


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2008)

At first he did, then he starter defending him, saying his car got loose, and blah, blah, blah...


----------



## blessedchevy (May 4, 2008)

I have a question for them Busch fans, since most of ya'll like that other idiot Hamlin as well, I wanted to know, do you think it was wrong for him, to park on the track and let the caution come out?


----------



## polaris30144 (May 4, 2008)

If Shrub can't win he will wreck anyone near him......he either wins or wrecks.....Shrub= Idiot


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> I have a question for them Busch fans, since most of ya'll like that other idiot Hamlin as well, I wanted to know, do you think it was wrong for him, to park on the track and let the caution come out?



I think Hamlin looks like Jim Bob on the Waltons!


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> If your driver just got wrecked by an COMPLETE IDIOT you would be mad to there TC!
> That is if you are a TRUE fan!



You are right blessed, I would be upset.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Do you REALLY want to compare stats? Really do you want to?
> 
> Wins=Jr.
> Poles=Jr.
> ...



Yeah and Jrs been driven for twice as long. I bet Kyle Bush wins a Championship before Jr does. It might even happen this year. The one thing you CAN say about Kyle Bush he would rather wreak trying to win a race then coast and finish top 5. It was less the 10 to go JR didn't have the car Bush would have gotten around anyway.


----------



## SouthernAngler (May 4, 2008)

SOMEONE'S gonna eat the wall at Pocono I think!!!! maybe little Buschy!!!!!  

I liked him until that little stunt...the boy needs Jeff Burton to teach some discipline...he'll lean clean racin one day.....too bad Senior ain't around to teach him!


----------



## blessedchevy (May 4, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> Yeah and Jrs been driven for twice as long. I bet Kyle Bush wins a Championship before Jr does. It might even happen this year. The one thing you CAN say about Kyle Bush he would rather wreak trying to win a race then coast and finish top 5. It was less the 10 to go JR didn't have the car Bush would have gotten around anyway.





Well why didn't he use patience and get around him without wrecking Jr.? Because he is an IDIOT and thinks he is better than what he is!
Also I don't think he could of got by Jr.
Jr. was better off corners and through corners!

I wonder how you KNOW Busch will win more races and a championship? Just guessing!


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2008)

tcward said:


> You are right blessed, I would be upset.



I glad you understand the way we Jr. fans feel!
It makes me mad to know he had a win and some idiot first parks on the track to cause a caution and Nascar didn't make him pit, when they and he knew that his tire was going flat! (That made a driver early that was a lap down move and let the leader's by)
and second the other idiot wrecks him!
So yep I am alittle mad!


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

Bush will win a Championship before JR and more races. I'm not saying JR is a bad driver or anything but as long as he has Eury JR as his crew chief I don't see him getting it done. Eury JR has cost him at least one win this season over adjusting the car at the end. Do I think K. Bush is a more talented driver the JR yes Bush hands down. Bush is in the same league as Stewart and J. Gordon all 3 can wheel a race car. Jr's not there and don't think he will ever be.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Well why didn't he use patience and get around him without wrecking Jr.? Because he is an IDIOT and thinks he is better than what he is!
> Also I don't think he could of got by Jr.
> Jr. was better off corners and through corners!
> 
> I wonder how you KNOW Busch will win more races and a championship? Just guessing!



Yeah JR was better in the corners thats why bush gave him room the lap before and didn't wreak him then. Did you see the restart Jr jumped out to about 6 car length lead and bush ran him down. Your funny.


----------



## RepeatDefender (May 4, 2008)

Frickin' hilarious.................whine Jr. fans, WHINE!!!! TWO YEARS, NO WINS. Period.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

Big Mac said:


> Frickin' hilarious.................whine Jr. fans, WHINE!!!! TWO YEARS, NO WINS. Period.



That's what I'm talking about. Whine about Hamlin parking his car and Bush dumping him it kept Jr from winning. I was glad the caution came out I wanted to see a good finish but thats just me. These JR fans have a lot of nerve. You know how JR could of kept from getting spun... drove faster.


----------



## RepeatDefender (May 4, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Whine about Hamlin parking his car and Bush dumping him it kept Jr from winning. I was glad the caution came out I wanted to see a good finish but thats just me. These JR fans have a lot of nerve. You know how JR could of kept from getting spun... drove faster.



Big props to you, bro! Tell it like it is! I know we's outnumbered by "da Joon-yahhh fans" on here, but keep on tellin' it like it is!!!


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 4, 2008)

do ya`ll understand that was a race where you try to win
i guess if kyle would have been the one in the wall and jr won everything would be just peachy
i don`t remember tony stewart fans crying when jr wrecked him last week.
big E,he`ll never be


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

This is what I don't understand...All y'all still hating on JR, y'all are just mad he went to Hendrick and not to your team.  Look at the year he's having he is finally somewhere that is taking care of him.    Last night was unfortuneate, and yes I'm mad as  heck about but Tucan Sam (Busch) but he has his coming!  

Why would you even compare him Jr  to "Big E" come on now noone in my opinion compares to SR.  He was in his own league and times were different, when he was racing. 

The 88 has been one of the most consistent this year.  Jr can drive and has been showing everyone, so give him credit where it's due.  He's been up front every week and blowing the 24 and 48 out, it's kinda funny to me.  The 88 team is putting it all together and their going to be a force to reckon with for a long time to come.

Ben


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

60Grit,

As much as I hate it your right.  Nascar has taken alot of what racing is about out of it.  I understand it's safer now but come on, Let them boys get it on!!!!!!!!!!!


Ben


----------



## busta cap (May 4, 2008)

SouthernAngler said:


> SOMEONE'S gonna eat the wall at Pocono I think!!!! maybe little Buschy!!!!!
> 
> I liked him until that little stunt...the boy needs Jeff Burton to teach some discipline...he'll lean clean racin one day.....too bad Senior ain't around to teach him!



Yea cause Senior wrote the book on that kind of racing, biggest laugh of the night. Nascars lovin this all the way to the bank............" I CAN SEE THE AIR".


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2008)

Hamlin started the whole thing.No way busch catches Jr. at the end.First time I have seen hamlin help busch and it was serious help.I  also think hamlin should be suspended a few races.


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Hamlin started the whole thing.No way busch catches Jr. at the end.First time I have seen hamlin help busch and it was serious help.I  also think hamlin should be suspended a few races.



I'm with you on that!!!!!!!  No way busch catches Jr. if Hamlin doesn't stop.  Who do you think made that call?  Should be some serious penalties for that.  Jr. had walked off from Tucan Sam when Hamlin stopped on the track.

Ben


----------



## specialk (May 4, 2008)

Big Mac said:


> Frickin' hilarious.................whine Jr. fans, WHINE!!!! TWO YEARS, NO WINS. Period.



hard to win when you have to race around idiots.....


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> I'm with you on that!!!!!!!  No way busch catches Jr. if Hamlin doesn't stop.  Who do you think made that call?  Should be some serious penalties for that.  Jr. had walked off from Tucan Sam when Hamlin stopped on the track.
> 
> Ben



Yep, I think they said Jr. was gaining 1-2/10ths of a sec a lap before hamlin done his crap. I to would like to know who made the call for hamlin to do that. Cause I don't think hamlin is to much of a team player.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2008)

60Grit said:


> See, they have brainwashed the fans now, with this suspend from a few races crap.
> 
> Let em' get their pay back the old fashion way. That puts fear into the morons that can't drive and weeds out the no-talent from the talent.
> 
> Plus, it makes the racing a lot more exciting.



Back in the day there wasnt 3 or 4 car teams like today. More of a individual sport. Again, if it wasnt for hamlin parking his car on the track, busch never would have caught Jr..


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

60Grit said:


> See, they have brainwashed the fans now, with this suspend from a few races crap.
> 
> Let em' get their pay back the old fashion way. That puts fear into the morons that can't drive and weeds out the no-talent from the talent.
> 
> Plus, it makes the racing a lot more exciting.




I agree with you on the payback the old fashion way!!! The problem is Nascar is so quick to take points away and fines out the wazoo, that noone wants to anymore


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

If gibbs made that call he should be docted heavy owners points for that.  I thought it was all for himself with 10 to go?  Guess that's out the window huh

Ben


----------



## mickbear (May 4, 2008)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I am not a Bush fan, but Jr is just as much at fault as Bush.
> 
> Bush just did what Jr's Daddy would have done.  Took him out.


its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

Big Ole Stretch!!!!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 4, 2008)

yall need some towels i agree with mickbear. they were racing there if jr didnt want to wreck he should of backed off then punted rowdy on the last lap.it was just hard racing it wasnt a cheap shot just racing.get over it.rowdy is just showing he will race anybody hard no matter who they are thats his job to win races.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 4, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



I know youre not saying what you really believe, Both Busch  brothers combined cant hold a candle to SR You might want to switch over and watch soccer or something


----------



## AccUbonD (May 4, 2008)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> yall need some towels i agree with mickbear. they were racing there if jr didnt want to wreck he should of backed off then punted rowdy on the last lap.it was just hard racing it wasnt a cheap shot just racing.get over it.rowdy is just showing he will race anybody hard no matter who they are thats his job to win races.



I am not a big Jr. fan, but what you say here is all fine and good if busch could have kept up with Jr. Before hamlin's stunt Jr. was gaining 1-2ths of a sec. a lap on busch.I really dont know how to take what hamlin did, but I do know if I was junior when I got out of the car someone would have toted one.


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 4, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with being aggressive out there if thats what it takes to get the job done
jr didnt seem to really be mad at kyle to me,he just seemed disappointed that that was the way it turned out.
i don`t think either driver did anything wrong.
i think both just wanted to win badly
and it was just a big case of ," it happens"
not i`m not a kyle busch fan,i`m a tony stewart fan and i don`t hate jr.i just don`t think busch did anything wrong.
like they say grin and bare it cause "thats just racing man" always has been and always will be


----------



## Craig Knight (May 4, 2008)

OKAY what was the difference in what Steven Wallace did to him at the last lap of the Nationwide series race when OL Pile got mad and went down to wallaces car after the race?  The big eared pansie is an idiot. But its just a racing deal when he does it to some one else.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 4, 2008)

yeah your right accubond i only saw the highlights off the wreck on nascar.com.if bush couldnt keep up maybe he should not have been that agressive.never have cared much for denny big head hamlin anyway.


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2008)

I will say this.....Nascar should have black flag HAMLIN he was  dropping like a rock.....Bush would have never caught Dale with out a yellow....NOW I wonder why they did not black flag Hamlin


also why would you ride the top of the track when you know your car has a tire going down


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

nickel back said:


> I will say this.....Nascar should have black flag HAMLIN he was  dropping like a rock.....Bush would have never caught Dale with out a yellow....NOW I wonder why they did not black flag Hamlin
> 
> 
> also why would you ride the top of the track when you know your car has a tire going down




That's a good question, they should of black flagged Hamlin, I think he went to the top to bring the caution out.  Either because he was told to or he was so mad that once again he was about to loose.  So Gibbs could win, either way it was shotty on the 11 and 18 on how that raced finished last night.  Noone would have caught JR!!!!!!!!!  Tucan Sam has his coming


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

Just looking at the Fox Sports Nascar page and the poll they have on there indicates that 85% of the 110,000 or so fans voting felt JR was at fault.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (May 4, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



YEP YOU SAID IT. NOBODY ELSE MIGHT AGREE WITH YOU BUT I DO.KYLE WAS GONNA PASS HIM ANYWAY.


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

SKINNERZ71 said:


> YEP YOU SAID IT. NOBODY ELSE MIGHT AGREE WITH YOU BUT I DO.KYLE WAS GONNA PASS HIM ANYWAY.




Tucan Sam would have Never caught Jr if Hamlin didn't pull his little stunt!  It's all water under the bridge now, it'llbe interesting to see if any payback comes about.

Ben


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

These JR fans are starting to sound a lot like J. Gordon fans a bunch of what ifs and blaming everybody else. I think it has something to do with the HMS team. They think because of there name they should get a past and coast to the win cause the leading with under 10 to go. Whats funny is Hendrick's only win this year was a fuel milage win by J. Johnson. Ya'll are to funny who wants to watch a race for 3+ hours and see JR leading and win 2 seconds. I was glad the caution came out I wanted to see a race at the end for the win. JR just got the short end of the stick.


----------



## busta cap (May 4, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



Thats what im screamin its all good till its an earnhardt on the other end. Kyle Bush is the hottest driver out there and he aint backin down mess with him and see who goes in the wall......" I CAN SEE THE AIR"


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

That's funny right there, DBM, he did get the short end of the stick and it happens.  You didn't hear Jr whine and complain like Gordon does.  I was disappointed it ended up like it did.  It could've been avoided but that's racin...right?  

But when you have the same leader for that many laps something is wrong.  Nascar has taken from the guys in the shop who have the ability to make better engines and cars than others.  The COT took alot out of the hands of the people who pour their heart and soul out on making cars and tweaking parts here and there to get an advantage.  It's too commercialized now JMO


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I was glad the caution came out I wanted to see a race at the end for the win.



ding...ding ...ding we have a winner....you have answered the (?) of WHY nascar did not black flag Hamlin


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> That's funny right there, DBM, he did get the short end of the stick and it happens.  You didn't hear Jr whine and complain like Gordon does.  I was disappointed it ended up like it did.  It could've been avoided but that's racin...right?
> 
> But when you have the same leader for that many laps something is wrong.  Nascar has taken from the guys in the shop who have the ability to make better engines and cars than others.  The COT took alot out of the hands of the people who pour their heart and soul out on making cars and tweaking parts here and there to get an advantage.  It's too commercialized now JMO



I didn't say JR complained. I was talking about some people on this board. And I have to disagree with you on the COT it may have took alot out the hands of the top tier teams with $$$ but now you can really see who can drive race car and not who has the deepest pockets. How is that not a good thing?


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> do ya`ll understand that was a race where you try to win
> i guess if kyle would have been the one in the wall and jr won everything would be just peachy
> i don`t remember tony stewart fans crying when jr wrecked him last week.
> big E,he`ll never be



You need to go back and look and listen to last weeks race cause Jr didnt wreck Stewart, Stewart even said that himself! They were just too many cars in a tight spot and something had to give. Im a Jr fan and ill be the first to admit that last night was just a product ( although an unfortunate on e ) of good ole fashion racin. Rowdy is an unbelievable talent and that cant be taken from him. However no matter what anyone says there is no doubt that he is EXTREMELY JEALOUS OF JR!!!!!!!!! Jr took his job, has tons more fans, money, women and Rowdy cant stand it. I remember a radio interview with rowdy that happened to take place while they were interviwing Jr in the background on both radio and tv and rowdy stated something like " well we finished better than Jr but he still gets the cameras, I see how its gonna be ". Also like someone else stated I believe that Jr has got to shake Eury Jr to ever reach his full potential. And to those who say Jr would be nothing if it wasnt for Sr you need to get a good history lesson before you speak cause nothing could be further from the truth! Sr never gave him nothing when it came to racing, even made him field and pay for his own late models when he first started out by working at his dads dealership for $10 hr. That was one thing Sr prided himself and Jr on. His remarks were thats what my dad did to me and thats how ill raise my son. Jr wants nothing to do with his dads legacy, thats Sr's and his alone and Jr will tell you that. I like him cause when fate dealt him an evil blow he grew up in a hurry. And instead of tucking tail he stood up and continued to do what his dad and himself loved to do and if fans like him simply cause of his last name thats something the boy couldnt help. Also ill bet hed give up those fans and fame hes garnered in a heartbeat for one more day with his dad! Thats why I like him.
GO 88!!!


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> You need to go back and look and listen to last weeks race cause Jr didnt wreck Stewart, Stewart even said that himself! They were just too many cars in a tight spot and something had to give. Im a Jr fan and ill be the first to admit that last night was just a product ( although an unfortunate on e ) of good ole fashion racin. Rowdy is an unbelievable talent and that cant be taken from him. However no matter what anyone says there is no doubt that he is EXTREMELY JEALOUS OF JR!!!!!!!!! Jr took his job, has tons more fans, money, women and Rowdy cant stand it. I remember a radio interview with rowdy that happened to take place while they were interviwing Jr in the background on both radio and tv and rowdy stated something like " well we finished better than Jr but he still gets the cameras, I see how its gonna be ". Also like someone else stated I believe that Jr has got to shake Eury Jr to ever reach his full potential. And to those who say Jr would be nothing if it wasnt for Sr you need to get a good history lesson before you speak cause nothing could be further from the truth! Sr never gave him nothing when it came to racing, even made him field and pay for his own late models when he first started out by working at his dads dealership for $10 hr. That was one thing Sr prided himself and Jr on. His remarks were thats what my dad did to me and thats how ill raise my son. Jr wants nothing to do with his dads legacy, thats Sr's and his alone and Jr will tell you that. I like him cause when fate dealt him an evil blow he grew up in a hurry. And instead of tucking tail he stood up and continued to do what his dad and himself loved to do and if fans like him simply cause of his last name thats something the boy couldnt help. Also ill bet hed give up those fans and fame hes garnered in a heartbeat for one more day with his dad! Thats why I like him.
> GO 88!!!



well said


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 4, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> You need to go back and look and listen to last weeks race cause Jr didnt wreck Stewart, Stewart even said that himself! They were just too many cars in a tight spot and something had to give. Im a Jr fan and ill be the first to admit that last night was just a product ( although an unfortunate on e ) of good ole fashion racin. Rowdy is an unbelievable talent and that cant be taken from him. However no matter what anyone says there is no doubt that he is EXTREMELY JEALOUS OF JR!!!!!!!!! Jr took his job, has tons more fans, money, women and Rowdy cant stand it. I remember a radio interview with rowdy that happened to take place while they were interviwing Jr in the background on both radio and tv and rowdy stated something like " well we finished better than Jr but he still gets the cameras, I see how its gonna be ". Also like someone else stated I believe that Jr has got to shake Eury Jr to ever reach his full potential. And to those who say Jr would be nothing if it wasnt for Sr you need to get a good history lesson before you speak cause nothing could be further from the truth! Sr never gave him nothing when it came to racing, even made him field and pay for his own late models when he first started out by working at his dads dealership for $10 hr. That was one thing Sr prided himself and Jr on. His remarks were thats what my dad did to me and thats how ill raise my son. Jr wants nothing to do with his dads legacy, thats Sr's and his alone and Jr will tell you that. I like him cause when fate dealt him an evil blow he grew up in a hurry. And instead of tucking tail he stood up and continued to do what his dad and himself loved to do and if fans like him simply cause of his last name thats something the boy couldnt help. Also ill bet hed give up those fans and fame hes garnered in a heartbeat for one more day with his dad! Thats why I like him.
> GO 88!!!



if you didn`t see jr go up the track and push tony up,you were watching a different race then i was.
wrecking him may have been a bad choice of words,but
jr did start the wreck by moving up the track onto two other cars
stewart said he had not seen the replay and he really didn`t know what happened and that if he caused it he was sorry,which he didn`t,he was just in the middle of it.

as far as too many cars in a tight spot,that just what i saw between busch and jr last night.it was less cars,only 2, but a tighter spot.

the the fact of what happened between stewart and jr last week is not the point.
the point is you didn`t  see a post with stewart`s fans on here going wa...wa...wa...

it was a race and  ..it happens....just like last night
the guy you like best can`t win everytime,so except
it.jr fought the busch and the busch won


and to say busch would have never caught him,doubtful.
they said friday night he didn`t have enough time to come from the back to the front,but some how the boy did it




sorry,i just have this problem
but no harm intended
its all in fun for me and you i hope


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> if you didn`t see jr go up the track and push tony up,you were watching a different race then i was.
> wrecking him may have been a bad choice of words,but
> jr did start the wreck by moving up the track onto two other cars
> stewart said he had not seen the replay and he really didn`t know what happened and that if he caused it he was sorry,which he didn`t,he was just in the middle of it.
> ...



I do think Jr was turned

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RT4-fE402_g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RT4-fE402_g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 4, 2008)

i buy that.he may have had some help from behind,but they were racing and things are bound to happened,just like last night.


but all in all,
i still love to poke them sore spots


what fun is a crying man if you can`t make cry a little louder


i`m having fun with it,ain`t you?



if it was a gordon fan, or anybody elses fan,i`ld do the same for them


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> if you didn`t see jr go up the track and push tony up,you were watching a different race then i was.
> wrecking him may have been a bad choice of words,but
> jr did start the wreck by moving up the track onto two other cars
> stewart said he had not seen the replay and he really didn`t know what happened and that if he caused it he was sorry,which he didn`t,he was just in the middle of it.
> ...



No way at all am I harmed in fact you make some great points!
However I wasnt one of the ones whining. In fact I said it was "good ole fashion racin" the way it used to be!! I was dissapointed Jr didnt win but on the flip side it will make it more sweet when he finally does. Truth be told I have a certain amount of like for Ole Rowdy cause he has this wreckless way about him that keeps things interesting. And I agree that Jr wrecked Stewart wasnt the best word because there is no doubt that was accidental. Also I believe Tony would be the last person Jr would ever want to mess up cause he is Jrs best ally on the track. As I stated before I like Jr because of what he has become and is trying to do since the death of his father and that is be his own person and leave his own mark on the sport when he is done. Jr isnt the best driver on the track and no he doesnt always do the right thing probably. But he is doing the best he can and nobody can deny that and he is trying his best to get out from under his dads shadow. Unfortunatley some people will never believe or agree with that!! I like you foodplotplanter am having a great time listening to all that has been said since last night. This will keep things interesting on the track for some time to come!!!


----------



## ryano (May 4, 2008)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> That would be a battle of some real goliath's.  Busch vs Jr.  Talk about a real thriller.  I am not a fan of anyone in particular but you Jr fans are as delusional as South Carolina football fans.  Your driver does make mistakes, he whines just as bad as they all do and he has not won a race TWO years.  Busch clearly had postition on him.  Get over it, there's always next week for someone else to screw up would should of been a perfect season for the chosen one.



delusional?    you need to go have your eyes checked     Busch over drove the corner and couldnt handle his race car and TURNED RIGHT into Jr...........its ok to be such a hater that you are but take off your welding goggles for crying out loud............. you either cant see or you obviously dont have a clue as to what you are talking about

Jr never whined once................he took it like a man...........hopefully a few races will go by and Kyle will get it back............thats when you will see a temper tantrum.


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 4, 2008)

thats a relief.thought i was bout ready to be sued


----------



## chinquapin (May 4, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> I didn't say JR complained. I was talking about some people on this board. And I have to disagree with you on the COT it may have took alot out the hands of the top tier teams with $$$ but now you can really see who can drive race car and not who has the deepest pockets. How is that not a good thing?



MOst of the guys racing you could say can drive,  note I said MOST,and yes now more than ever the ones who can are coming to the front.   All I was saying is for the guys in the shop who have busted knuckles all their life and learning secrets of the trade all that just got taken from them.  I just don't think that is fair to them.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 4, 2008)

Great post man




Greene728 said:


> No way at all am I harmed in fact you make some great points!
> However I wasnt one of the ones whining. In fact I said it was "good ole fashion racin" the way it used to be!! I was dissapointed Jr didnt win but on the flip side it will make it more sweet when he finally does. Truth be told I have a certain amount of like for Ole Rowdy cause he has this wreckless way about him that keeps things interesting. And I agree that Jr wrecked Stewart wasnt the best word because there is no doubt that was accidental. Also I believe Tony would be the last person Jr would ever want to mess up cause he is Jrs best ally on the track. As I stated before I like Jr because of what he has become and is trying to do since the death of his father and that is be his own person and leave his own mark on the sport when he is done. Jr isnt the best driver on the track and no he doesnt always do the right thing probably. But he is doing the best he can and nobody can deny that and he is trying his best to get out from under his dads shadow. Unfortunatley some people will never believe or agree with that!! I like you foodplotplanter am having a great time listening to all that has been said since last night. This will keep things interesting on the track for some time to come!!!


----------



## bassfishga (May 4, 2008)

Clint Bowyer Wins!!!  RCR wins  Chevy Wins  All 3 RCR cars in the top 5 in points 

I used to dislike Kurt Busch now I did like Kyle Busch.


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2008)

ryano said:


> delusional?    you need to go have your eyes checked     Busch over drove the corner and couldnt handle his race car and TURNED RIGHT into Jr...........its ok to be such a hater that you are but take off your welding goggles for crying out loud............. you either cant see or you obviously dont have a clue as to what you are talking about
> 
> Jr never whined once................he took it like a man...........hopefully a few races will go by and Kyle will get it back............thats when you will see a temper tantrum.



You are right. JR was upset, but didn't really hear him whine---but oh my gosh, his fans are a different story!


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2008)

Keep on hating Jr. That is fine, If those people couldn't see that Busch's Wheels turned LEFT (up track) then you need glasses, or just really like Busch and have some type of problem with Jr.!

Dave Despain agreed that Busch WAS in the fault, and that Busch turned up on Jr.! 
Yahoo Sports, ESPN, NASCAR.com, and SPEED TV fans agree that Busch wasin the fault!
The only ones that can't or will not see it is the Jr. Haters!


----------



## willyb (May 4, 2008)

had it been any buddy other than kyle busch say,kyle petty would this discussion be going on right now.     (ohhh ya i now kyle petty would probably never be that far up front anyway just using him as a reference)


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2008)

I would even if it was, humm lets say Edwards, that got wrecked by say Newman, I would defend Edwards!
It was a DUMB move by Busch!


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Great post man



Thank you Sir!!
Im here all week!


----------



## DBM78 (May 5, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> MOst of the guys racing you could say can drive,  note I said MOST,and yes now more than ever the ones who can are coming to the front.   All I was saying is for the guys in the shop who have busted knuckles all their life and learning secrets of the trade all that just got taken from them.  I just don't think that is fair to them.



That's like saying its unfair to the people that use to work on Typewriters and then Computers come out LOL. You really like the old car the single file racing and crews cheating every week getting caught and just getting fined no wins taken away. Fair doesn't have anything to do with it. You talk like these guys working on the cars are a bunch of grease monkeys and can't find another job when thats not true. Everyone then is very well educated and at the top of there field. They know if they cant adapt there gone and thats the simple truth not just working on racecars its with any job.


----------



## Holton (May 5, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> No way at all am I harmed in fact you make some great points!
> However I wasnt one of the ones whining. In fact I said it was "good ole fashion racin" the way it used to be!! I was dissapointed Jr didnt win but on the flip side it will make it more sweet when he finally does. Truth be told I have a certain amount of like for Ole Rowdy cause he has this wreckless way about him that keeps things interesting. And I agree that Jr wrecked Stewart wasnt the best word because there is no doubt that was accidental. Also I believe Tony would be the last person Jr would ever want to mess up cause he is Jrs best ally on the track. As I stated before I like Jr because of what he has become and is trying to do since the death of his father and that is be his own person and leave his own mark on the sport when he is done. Jr isnt the best driver on the track and no he doesnt always do the right thing probably. But he is doing the best he can and nobody can deny that and he is trying his best to get out from under his dads shadow. Unfortunatley some people will never believe or agree with that!! I like you foodplotplanter am having a great time listening to all that has been said since last night. This will keep things interesting on the track for some time to come!!!



I like it!


----------



## Elkhntr (May 5, 2008)

Twas the first thing I though of.... Sr would be proud.... 
of THE SHRUB. Throughout his career, in the closing laps, if SR could get to your bumper you were knocked outa the way or wrecked. EVEN if it wrecked him. And I been watchin races long nuff that I saw Sr.'s first race in Atlanta. So..I've seen him race.
Yup.... Sr. would be proud... of Kyle Busch.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 5, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> You need to go back and look and listen to last weeks race cause Jr didnt wreck Stewart, Stewart even said that himself! They were just too many cars in a tight spot and something had to give.



Uh, if we are thinking about the same wreck... Jr. was bump drafting to hard in the corner that caused the wreck.



Greene728 said:


> Im a Jr fan and ill be the first to admit that last night was just a product ( although an unfortunate on e ) of good ole fashion racin.



You mean good ole fashion teamwork??? Jr. would have won the race with almost a 2 sec. lead if there wasn't a caution at the end of the race.Atleast hamlin has patched things up with busch, for now.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 5, 2008)

I really dont know if hamlin would have come in if he had been blackflag.Just to make sure everyone knows nascar did shut hamlin down for 2 laps when he caused the caution.


----------



## ryano (May 5, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Keep on hating Jr. That is fine, If those people couldn't see that Busch's Wheels turned LEFT (up track) then you need glasses, or just really like Busch and have some type of problem with Jr.!
> 
> Dave Despain agreed that Busch WAS in the fault, and that Busch turned up on Jr.!
> Yahoo Sports, ESPN, NASCAR.com, and SPEED TV fans agree that Busch wasin the fault!
> The only ones that can't or will not see it is the Jr. Haters!



exactly..............but let them keep on making themselves look like idiots.....................lots of bandwagon fans on this board Ive seen..................Last year, this place was "Kyle who?" and now he is the greatest the sport has ever seen 

I cant wait til he takes out a Smoke or a Harvick or whoever all these wagon fans around here pull for


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 5, 2008)

always been a smoke fan.it ain`t a bandwagon thing and it ain`t got nothing to do with hating jr or rowdy.
thats just who i pull for


----------



## jonboy (May 5, 2008)

All I know is that Kyle Bush looks just like Pee Wee Herman and i blame Sat. race on Denny Hamlin(what an idiot).


----------



## DBM78 (May 5, 2008)

If any of you Jr fans would watch the post race interview on (Nascar.com go to the video control room on the site) its in the with Shrub you hear him say Jr was over driving his car and smoking the tires after the last restart and that was why he was able to catch him and get by him. Bush spun the tire on the restart and Jr had about 6 car length lead if would of stayed smooth I don't Bush would of caught him. If you watch the end of the race you saw the tire smoke off of Jr's and Bush's car. They also asked if he race Jr different because of who he is. He said no I wouldn't be a good racecar driver if I treat him different than any other driver. It was just good hard racing something we don't get enough of in nascar.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 5, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



I don't know about "splitting image" but he can flat drive the wheels of the car.

And the car next to him!

I've REALLY enjoyed reading this thread!

Good job Shrub!!!

BTW, I sure do hope Smoke stays with Gibbs! Smoke, Shrub and Hamlin make a great team!


----------



## Keith48 (May 5, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



Busch is NOT a "spiliting " (sic) image of Dale, nor a spitting image of him. Earnhardt pushed his car TO the edge, not past it. Busch overdrives his car which is why he has been the common denominator in the last few "racing deals." It's not just a "racing deal" when you wreck as a result of trying to make a car do more than it is capable of. He overdrove the corner and his mistake cost Junior a win. I told my wife as soon as he pulled along Junior that Busch was going to wreck him to get the win. Then one lap later - voila!

Also, without Hamlin stopping on the track to bring out a caution, there was no way anyone was catching Junior. He was over a second ahead of Busch (not BUSH) and increasing his lead every lap. There was no way he would have (not would OF - what is that???) caught Junior without that bit of help and closing the gap with a restart. I'm not saying it was a conspiracy, but it certainly helped his teammate.

Busch is still the same thing he was this time last year - an immature little rich punk. He blamed Junior post-race, saying that Junior came down on him. Bologna! Kind of hard to blame that one on Junior when the whole world saw his wheels turn to the right in the corner (whether intentional or just trying to save it from overdriving the corner, both lay on the shoulders of Busch) and take out the leader.

If you can't beat 'em, WRECK 'EM! In any case, it was an entertaining ending to the race. If anyone needs to be parked, it should Michael Waltrip for shoving Mears down the track. Someone could have been seriously hurt or killed by that display of incompetence.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 5, 2008)

mickbear said:


> its funny how when earhhardt sr was driving and wrecking people it was called raceing now its called wrecking i'v been watching racing sence the early 70's and Kyle bush is the spiliting image of earnhardt sr when he was comming along



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!

Sr. didn't like Ears so you know he would really hate Shrub.  At least when Sr. wrecked folks he would most of the time make everything all right and not be an arrogant punk about it.

Anybody remember Sr. giving Ears the bird out of the window during the 2001 500?  Classic Earnhardt all the way until the end.

Personally on the incident.....Busch's fault.


----------



## ryano (May 5, 2008)

Keith48 said:


> Here is where I step in...
> 
> Busch is NOT a "spiliting " (sic) image of Dale, nor a spitting image of him. Earnhardt pushed his car TO the edge, not past it. Busch overdrives his car which is why he has been the common denominator in the last few "racing deals." It's not just a "racing deal" when you wreck as a result of trying to make a car do more than it is capable of. He overdrove the corner and his mistake cost Junior a win. I told my wife as soon as he pulled along Junior that Busch was going to wreck him to get the win. Then one lap later - voila!
> 
> ...



thanks Keith............Im glad someone with non biased views and some common sense finally weighed in on this.

comparing this punk to Dale Earnhardt is not only hideous but a disgrace...............its an apples to footballs comparison.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 5, 2008)

*Pile is an overaggresive idiot!!*

He sure is making a lot of enemies in a hurry. He made enemies of the Wallaces, Hendrick Motorsports and the Earnhardt nation all in one weekend. I guess he is earning them wins with them front fenders though. When Pile gets dumped doing 200 mph at the end of the front stretch at Darlington it will just be racing; right! That late race my move by Pile cost Jeff Burton the points lead after he got caught up in some other driver "wanna bes" wreck.


----------



## Keith48 (May 5, 2008)

ryano said:


> thanks Keith............Im glad someone with non biased views and some common sense finally weighed in on this.
> 
> comparing this punk to Dale Earnhardt is not only hideous but a disgrace...............its an apples to footballs comparison.



When Dale moved someone, it was normally a bump and run where he got someone loose and moved them out of the way (the biggest exception would be the infamous Terry Labonte shove at Bristol where he heard it from the crowd just like Busch did). 

If that had been ANY other driver below Junior, the Nation would have not had much to worry about. Stewart, Gordon, Johnson, Edwards, Kenseth, etc. could ALL be counted on for clean racing in that spot. Says a lot about the level of drivers that you CAN'T name Busch with.

One positive that I can see in all of this. NASCAR has needed a villain for a while now. They may have one. "Busch vs. Junior" could help the ratings next week at Darlington!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 5, 2008)

It's kyle mouth that has put him into this position.


----------



## Elkhntr (May 5, 2008)

Earnhard never overdrove his cars and wrecked someone to win? Is that what I'm reading. LOL  His were all just bump and run! LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## southerngreenscape (May 5, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Do you REALLY want to compare stats? Really do you want to?
> 
> Wins=Jr.
> Poles=Jr.
> ...



hit the wall saturday = Jr.


----------



## BoShank (May 5, 2008)

Keith48 said:


> One positive that I can see in all of this. NASCAR has needed a villain for a while now. They may have one. "Busch vs. Junior" could help the ratings next week at Darlington!



I don't think Jr wants any part of that match up day in and day out.


----------



## Greene728 (May 5, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Uh, if we are thinking about the same wreck... Jr. was bump drafting to hard in the corner that caused the wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean good ole fashion teamwork??? Jr. would have won the race with almost a 2 sec. lead if there wasn't a caution at the end of the race.Atleast hamlin has patched things up with busch, for now.



Did you watch the race or the link posted above showing the wreck were refering to?. Bump drafting had nothing to do with it. And yes teamwork on the Gibbs cars part did help Shrub catch up to Jr. But two guys racing for the win hard is what caused the wreck that took out Jr. Busch over drove his car there is no doubt and that was supid cause if everyone saying he could have caught and passed Jr cause his car is better then why didnt he do it? He's a moron!


----------



## Greene728 (May 5, 2008)

Keith48 said:


> Busch is NOT a "spiliting " (sic) image of Dale, nor a spitting image of him. Earnhardt pushed his car TO the edge, not past it. Busch overdrives his car which is why he has been the common denominator in the last few "racing deals." It's not just a "racing deal" when you wreck as a result of trying to make a car do more than it is capable of. He overdrove the corner and his mistake cost Junior a win. I told my wife as soon as he pulled along Junior that Busch was going to wreck him to get the win. Then one lap later - voila!
> 
> Also, without Hamlin stopping on the track to bring out a caution, there was no way anyone was catching Junior. He was over a second ahead of Busch (not BUSH) and increasing his lead every lap. There was no way he would have (not would OF - what is that???) caught Junior without that bit of help and closing the gap with a restart. I'm not saying it was a conspiracy, but it certainly helped his teammate.
> 
> ...



Good post Keith!!!


----------



## DBM78 (May 5, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> Did you watch the race or the link posted above showing the wreck were refering to?. Bump drafting had nothing to do with it. And yes teamwork on the Gibbs cars part did help Shrub catch up to Jr. But two guys racing for the win hard is what caused the wreck that took out Jr. Busch over drove his car there is no doubt and that was supid cause if everyone saying he could have caught and passed Jr cause his car is better then why didnt he do it? He's a moron!



He was going to pass him he already passed jr in 1-2 and down the backstrech. I sure jr was just letting him get a run on him lol.


----------



## SuperSport (May 5, 2008)

BoShank said:


> I don't think Jr wants any part of that match up day in and day out.



Your kidding right? Ole big ears couldn't handle Jr. any day of the week!



DBM78 said:


> He was going to pass him he already passed jr in 1-2 and down the backstrech. I sure jr was just letting him get a run on him lol.



Jr. was STILL leading! If a caution would of come out, Jr. would of still been the leader!


----------



## earlyrain (May 5, 2008)

I wonder if this people on here that defend Busch, are just Earnhardt haters, or just plain STUP, (No I want say it) I will use, the word "BLIND"!


----------



## blessedchevy (May 5, 2008)

Heck add Kurt and Kyle together and you STILL can't compare them to Dale Earnhardt Sr.! 
There is no way! If you think so, then something is really wrong with you, or you can't see past your hatred!


----------



## DBM78 (May 5, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Your kidding right? Ole big ears couldn't handle Jr. any day of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> Jr. was STILL leading! If a caution would of come out, Jr. would of still been the leader!



The caution did come out after Jr's car was backed into the wall. How many times are these Jr fans going to use the word IF this or IF that. Thats like saying JR ALMOST won the race. Close only counts in blank and blank enter whatever words you want.


----------



## tcward (May 5, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Keep on hating Jr. That is fine, If those people couldn't see that Busch's Wheels turned LEFT (up track) then you need glasses, or just really like Busch and have some type of problem with Jr.!
> 
> Dave Despain agreed that Busch WAS in the fault, and that Busch turned up on Jr.!
> Yahoo Sports, ESPN, NASCAR.com, and SPEED TV fans agree that Busch wasin the fault!
> The only ones that can't or will not see it is the Jr. Haters!



I think they would have to be turned right to go up the track?


----------



## Greene728 (May 5, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> He was going to pass him he already passed jr in 1-2 and down the backstrech. I sure jr was just letting him get a run on him lol.



What???


----------



## SuperSport (May 5, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> The caution did come out after Jr's car was backed into the wall. How many times are these Jr fans going to use the word IF this or IF that. Thats like saying JR ALMOST won the race. Close only counts in blank and blank enter whatever words you want.



If Busch wasn't an Idiot, you probably wouldn't like him either!



tcward said:


> I think they would have to be turned right to go up the track?



Right up and wreck Jr.


----------



## SuperSport (May 5, 2008)

Listen to what Busch says in the interview, That is just Racing, right?

Someone is going to get HURT by his stupidy or He is going to get Hurt himself, by someone that is fed up with him being an Idiot!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Sa5I0F_XuE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Sa5I0F_XuE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

But again he is just Racing right, when he says I will wreck as many cars, etc. 
But by what ya'll say he is a Great Racer!


----------



## RBoleman (May 5, 2008)

Jimmy Spencer sure calmed her sister down 

now someone just needs to calm her down


----------



## SuperSport (May 5, 2008)

Wonder how many will get what your talking about there RBoleman.

Now that is pretty funny!


----------



## SuperSport (May 5, 2008)

Now about the video and the Nationwide race, I think Wallace would Kill that punk!


----------



## Greene728 (May 6, 2008)

Mess with the bull and get the horns? Is that what that pansy said? That is the funniest thing I ever heard!!!!


----------



## DBM78 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v6vnSARdF8


Heres a little video to help you Jr fans. Its got highlights from the race and the wreck at the end.


----------



## Elkhntr (May 6, 2008)

Shrub ain't stupid. Ya notice when he went to confront Wallace he still had his helmet on! You see a driver striding down pit road with no helmet on he means business. Blinky will wear out the Shrub!
BUT.... blinky will NEVER be the driver the Shrub is.


----------



## BoShank (May 6, 2008)

*not blind*



earlyrain said:


> I wonder if this people on here that defend Busch, are just Earnhardt haters, or just plain STUP, (No I want say it) I will use, the word "BLIND"!



1 Kyle Busch 1495   10 1 2 6 7 0 $2,161,163 
2 Jeff Burton 1477 18 10 0 1 3 6 0 $1,722,068 
3 Dale Earnhardt Jr. 1391 104 10 1 0 3 7 0 $1,694,620 

Not blind I can surely read!@


----------



## chinquapin (May 6, 2008)

DBm if you can't see Tucan Sams wheels turn right into Jr. and say that Tucan didn't cause that then something is wrong.  It's a shame it happened and both we're racing for the win, but the 18 didn't run his low line in that corner he went up the track.  He was out of control and he's going to end up hurting people before it's over, or someone is going to clean his clock and I think it's coming to him soon.  JMO

Ben


----------



## specialk (May 6, 2008)

kyle busch is an excellent driver(according to some), great car control, drives the wheels off, races to win, etc., etc.......if that's true then he knew EXACTLY what he was doing going into a left hand corner and turning right........


----------



## chinquapin (May 6, 2008)

AGREED 100% specialk


----------



## DBM78 (May 7, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> DBm if you can't see Tucan Sams wheels turn right into Jr. and say that Tucan didn't cause that then something is wrong.  It's a shame it happened and both we're racing for the win, but the 18 didn't run his low line in that corner he went up the track.  He was out of control and he's going to end up hurting people before it's over, or someone is going to clean his clock and I think it's coming to him soon.  JMO
> 
> Ben



Yeah K Busch is going to hurt someone is that because he and Jr got together. I don't hear any of yall talking about M. Waltip and C. Mears wreak that was done on purpose and out of anger. Jr. cost himself the win as much as Busch was at fault just my opinion. Jr knew he was going to drive in there hard there was only 3 laps to go.


----------



## SuperSport (May 7, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> Mess with the bull and get the horns? Is that what that pansy said? That is the funniest thing I ever heard!!!!



What a sissy right man!



DBM78 said:


> Yeah K Busch is going to hurt someone is that because he and Jr got together. I don't hear any of yall talking about M. Waltip and C. Mears wreak that was done on purpose and out of anger. Jr. cost himself the win as much as Busch was at fault just my opinion. Jr knew he was going to drive in there hard there was only 3 laps to go.



Stupid on Waltrip's part, but that wasn't for the lead!

So what since there is an idiot behind you, that is going to use you as a brake, you should stop and say "hey you go by me, so that I will not get wrecked by you, hurry come on by"?  WHAT? That really makes Great sense! How can it be the man in front's fault? That one has got me puzzled! Unless you are Busch or a member of his team, then I would understand it! If not?


----------



## Elkhntr (May 7, 2008)

specialk said:


> kyle busch is an excellent driver(according to some), great car control, drives the wheels off, races to win, etc., etc.......if that's true then he knew EXACTLY what he was doing going into a left hand corner and turning right........



Well... left hand turn, car is spining out, and you'd save it by continuing to turn left??
He was saving his car and using one of them laws of 
physics.... to deep in the turn, 8 wheels better than 4.


----------



## brownhounds (May 7, 2008)

*What??*

At least you are a dawg fan, but your racing views are ridiculous.  JR rarely ever whines.  He represents himself well.  There is too many cars going at fast speeds for some pethetic driver like Kyle Busch to be out there wrecking people.  Kyle Busch is a good driver, but he made a huge mistake Saturday night.  He is a wuss and a complete joke to the sport.  He has no ground to stand on for that busch league driving he did Saturday.  I cannot believe you are standing up for him.















howboutthemdawgs said:


> That would be a battle of some real goliath's.  Busch vs Jr.  Talk about a real thriller.  I am not a fan of anyone in particular but you Jr fans are as delusional as South Carolina football fans.  Your driver does make mistakes, he whines just as bad as they all do and he has not won a race TWO years.  Busch clearly had postition on him.  Get over it, there's always next week for someone else to screw up would should of been a perfect season for the chosen one.


----------



## horsecreek (May 7, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> These JR fans are starting to sound a lot like J. Gordon fans a bunch of what ifs and blaming everybody else. I think it has something to do with the HMS team. They think because of there name they should get a past and coast to the win cause the leading with under 10 to go. .



how much did you drink before typing that rediculous comment??? .....


----------



## specialk (May 7, 2008)

Elkhntr said:


> ..... and you'd save it by continuing to turn left??...
> .



most drivers would save it by not over-driving the corner or by using their brakes......


----------



## chinquapin (May 7, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> At least you are a dawg fan, but your racing views are ridiculous.  JR rarely ever whines.  He represents himself well.  There is too many cars going at fast speeds for some pethetic driver like Kyle Busch to be out there wrecking people.  Kyle Busch is a good driver, but he made a huge mistake Saturday night.  He is a wuss and a complete joke to the sport.  He has no ground to stand on for that busch league driving he did Saturday.  I cannot believe you are standing up for him.




GET"EM nicely done


----------



## Perry Hayes (May 7, 2008)

You just got to know that when someone runs down in the corner that hard at the end of the race no doubt they are probably going to get loose and slide up into you. 8 wheels are better than 4. You heard that before. Next time Jr will back off and let Shrub slide up to the top and then Jr will go low under him. This weekend at Darlington would be the perfect place for that move. Whatcha Think


----------



## SuperSport (May 7, 2008)

Perry Hayes said:


> You just got to know that when someone runs down in the corner that hard at the end of the race no doubt they are probably going to get loose and slide up into you. 8 wheels are better than 4. You heard that before. Next time Jr will back off and let Shrub slide up to the top and then Jr will go low under him. This weekend at Darlington would be the perfect place for that move. Whatcha Think



I don't think it is Jr.'s place to move, He WAS the Leader! It was Busch's place to slow down, (not wreck someone)
He was in 2nd!


----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2008)

this thread is still alive...... well I guess it could go on and on......who is going to win this sat.night


----------



## SuperSport (May 7, 2008)

Hopefully a Chevy, Hendrick will be Great!


----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Hopefully a Chevy, Hendrick will be Great!



yes I will 2nd that


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 7, 2008)

tony


----------



## bullgator (May 7, 2008)

Denny ....if he doesn't have a flat


----------



## SuperSport (May 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Denny ....if he doesn't have a flat



And park on the track!


----------



## tcward (May 7, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Hopefully a Chevy, Hendrick will be Great!



Hendrick? Is JGR not fielding a car?


----------



## SuperSport (May 7, 2008)

Do you have a point?

I can't pull for a bunch of jerks! So nope I don't like Joe Gibbs Racing!


----------



## mattster (May 8, 2008)

As far as this weekend i wouldn't bet against the drivers who participated in the Darlington tire test.  Edwards will probably be the car to beat.

Matt


----------



## glh708 (May 8, 2008)

SouthernAngler said:


> SOMEONE'S gonna eat the wall at Pocono I think!!!! maybe little Buschy!!!!!
> 
> I liked him until that little stunt...the boy needs Jeff Burton to teach some discipline...he'll lean clean racin one day.....too bad Senior ain't around to teach him!



IF JR HAD DRIVEN THE SAME LINE IN 3 AND 4 THAT HE DROVE IN 1 AND 2 ON THE SAME LAP HE WOULDNT HAVE WRECKED.  BUT I GUESS THATS RACIN IF HE TRIES TO PIN BUSCH ON THE BOTTOM AND BUSCH LETS OFF TO LET HIM BY. BUSCH DIDNT BOW TO THE SO CALLED GREAT ONE (JR) AND JR PAID THE PRICE FOR RACING JUST AS HARD AS KYLE WAS RACING. PS THE ONLY PEOPLE "CRYIN" ARE THE FANS, JR IS NOT CRYIN, JUST MOVIN ON LIKE A PROFESSIONAL SHOULD. JUST MY OBSERVATION.( IF THE ROLLS WERE REVERSED WOULD YOU CALL IT JUST RACIN OR JR CHEATING???!!!!!)


----------



## glh708 (May 8, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I don't think it is Jr.'s place to move, He WAS the Leader! It was Busch's place to slow down, (not wreck someone)
> He was in 2nd!



THAT IS A PITIFUL EXCUSE. ITS RACING THE POINT IS TO GO FAST AND WIN!!!! COME ON GET REAL
 REFER TO PREVIOUS POST!


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 8, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Do you have a point?
> 
> I can't pull for a bunch of jerks! So nope I don't like Joe Gibbs Racing!




just cause one of em is always in the front,don`t make em jerks




GO TONY!!


----------



## DBM78 (May 8, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I don't think it is Jr.'s place to move, He WAS the Leader! It was Busch's place to slow down, (not wreck someone)
> He was in 2nd!



So what your saying is if the leader slows down nobody is to pass them. Busch to slow down that don't sound like racing it sounds like follow the leader. You just proved with that statement how much you know about racing and nascar. And you call K Bushc Stupid? Jr didn't give Rowdy any room and he paid the price. I have already said this before earlier on this thread Jr cost himself the race by over driving his car in the corners and allowing Busch to make up ground watch the youtube clip I posted earlier.

Super Sport lost all of his cred.


----------



## Perry Hayes (May 8, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I don't think it is Jr.'s place to move, He WAS the Leader! It was Busch's place to slow down, (not wreck someone)
> He was in 2nd!



Thats what Jr thought to and he got to be Busch's cushion.
He will learn and I bet he already has.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 8, 2008)

glh708 said:


> IF JR HAD DRIVEN THE SAME LINE IN 3 AND 4 THAT HE DROVE IN 1 AND 2 ON THE SAME LAP HE WOULDNT HAVE WRECKED.  BUT I GUESS THATS RACIN IF HE TRIES TO PIN BUSCH ON THE BOTTOM AND BUSCH LETS OFF TO LET HIM BY. BUSCH DIDNT BOW TO THE SO CALLED GREAT ONE (JR) AND JR PAID THE PRICE FOR RACING JUST AS HARD AS KYLE WAS RACING. PS THE ONLY PEOPLE "CRYIN" ARE THE FANS, JR IS NOT CRYIN, JUST MOVIN ON LIKE A PROFESSIONAL SHOULD. JUST MY OBSERVATION.( IF THE ROLLS WERE REVERSED WOULD YOU CALL IT JUST RACIN OR JR CHEATING???!!!!!)




I did not see JR change his line it was Bushwacker that changed his. And for the record I'm a fan of niether They will all be CHASIN99 by the end of the year.
JUST MY 2.5cents worth


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 9, 2008)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I did not see JR change his line it was Bushwacker that changed his. And for the record I'm a fan of niether They will all be CHASIN99 by the end of the year.
> JUST MY 2.5cents worth



The only thing Horseface will be chasing is his tail.


----------



## glh708 (May 10, 2008)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I did not see JR change his line it was Bushwacker that changed his. And for the record I'm a fan of niether They will all be CHASIN99 by the end of the year.
> JUST MY 2.5cents worth



could be. 99 is the best rousch has.some people say they hope rousch gets danica. i say rousch needs danica. cause jamie mcmurray is suckin.


----------



## willyb (May 11, 2008)

let me bump this back to the top cause this is going to get interesting now


----------



## RBoleman (May 11, 2008)

I think during the chase is when Jr. will really show what his got


----------



## waterdogs (May 11, 2008)

one thing that Ga. fans and Jr fans have in common---- they always blame someone else when the not winning. just stirring the pot alittle


----------



## DBM78 (May 11, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> I think during the chase is when Jr. will really show what his got



I would hope Jr and the rest of the HMS boys would start to show what they got now. Only 1 fuel milage win for the year.


----------



## tcward (May 11, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> one thing that Ga. fans and Jr fans have in common---- they always blame someone else when the not winning. just stirring the pot alittle



Wait 1 minute, don't go putting junior fans with DAWG fans! GO DAWGS!


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (May 11, 2008)

Jr Is Washed Up.  What If The Tables Were Turned And Jr Wrecked Busch.  Jr Would Be A Hero To You Crybabies.  The Only Way Jr Will Win Again Is To Either Start Betting On Kyle Busch To Win Or Be A Passenger In Buschs Car..


----------



## chinquapin (May 11, 2008)

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> Jr Is Washed Up.  What If The Tables Were Turned And Jr Wrecked Busch.  Jr Would Be A Hero To You Crybabies.  The Only Way Jr Will Win Again Is To Either Start Betting On Kyle Busch To Win Or Be A Passenger In Buschs Car..



You can't be serious he's been one of the most consistent drivers this year.  He'll make the chase and then he'll let it all hang out, you got to get to the chase first. 

 Tucan Sam was lucky last night that he even finished with how his car kept slamming the wall.  If I was on his pit crew and he kept telling me my car is junk the worst ever after all the work I've done and he finished first,  I believe I'd have to have a talkin to with all the disrespect he shows everyone.   

Ben


----------



## feathersnantlers (May 11, 2008)

*0-73*

Jr. moves to 0-73 since last win.


----------



## RBoleman (May 11, 2008)

still the best driver out there


----------



## chinquapin (May 11, 2008)

feathersnantlers said:


> Jr. moves to 0-73 since last win.



Are you jealous cause the pansy in your avatar isn't getting the job done  


RBoleman still the best driver out there  

+1 on that

Ben


----------



## tcward (May 11, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> still the best driver out there



The best driver ain't 0-73.


----------



## nickel back (May 11, 2008)

here is the best Driver

Career  81 Wins   -    237 Top 5    -   321  Top 10    -  12.3 Avg. Finish


----------



## waterdogs (May 11, 2008)

Hey Nickel Back, yes #24 has alot of wins ect, He has been in the sport longer than alot of these guys racing today. Yes he has had a great life in racing, He also drives for a crook. Money can even buy you a free ticket out of jail. He has cheated ever since he has been a car owner. Now days wins are harder to come by, and Hendrick is running out of ways to cheat, so they cry.


----------



## nickel back (May 12, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> Hey Nickel Back, yes #24 has alot of wins ect, He has been in the sport longer than alot of these guys racing today. Yes he has had a great life in racing, He also drives for a crook. Money can even buy you a free ticket out of jail. He has cheated ever since he has been a car owner. Now days wins are harder to come by, and Hendrick is running out of ways to cheat, so they cry.



 sounds like the only crying here is you.... you remind me of ole Rusty W.just got to cry about something.......

by the way who is your fav. driver....never mine I could care less......


----------



## feathersnantlers (May 12, 2008)

*Kasey ain't 0-73*

Since his last win, and BTW 88 fans aren't mad b/c Kasey got the BUD sponsor are they. 

0-73, who knows maybe Jr.s record will match his car # in 15 races(I'll do the math for you 0-88)


----------



## waterdogs (May 12, 2008)

My favorite  drivers are the underdogs, single car teams, these are the guys that have not had everything handed to them on a silver platter.


----------



## chinquapin (May 12, 2008)

feathersnantlers said:


> Since his last win, and BTW 88 fans aren't mad b/c Kasey got the BUD sponsor are they.
> 
> 0-73, who knows maybe Jr.s record will match his car # in 15 races(I'll do the math for you 0-88)



 that's hilarious 0-88 to match his number.  I'm not mad about the sponsor, I like the National guard car, and the paint scheme on the mountain dew car this weekend was way better than the AMP scheme.


----------

